# scooter runs for 2 or 3 min. then stops



## micomymoss (Apr 10, 2005)

I got a little scooter for my grand kids "lil harley" like. 37cc or 47cc 2 stroke pull start. Uses a tiny little chain # 25. Anywho ya pull the heck on the rope with chock on it starts. Warm it up chock off then off ya go.after about 2to3 min. it dies.make'n a sound like it is runn'n out gas. Pull on the rope till I'm purple in the face. After some chock only redin the facefor about 2 to 3 more min. of fun. It's not a-seze'n or freeze'n. Still pullz o.k..Oil mix is good.Mixed it myself in a new clean baby bottle(bottle kept up and marked gas skull'n cross bones).
Anybody got any iders ?.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

umm you mixed it in a baby bottle? you should read up on it, should say the oil ratio, like 40:1 etc. when it says that, you go buy the correct oil for a small air cooled 2 cycle engine, then mix the correct ratio up to one gallon of gas. is it used or new?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Most likely it is running lean. Open up the high end needle on the carb 1/4 to 1/2 turn.


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

I'd be kind of scared to look in the exhaust port on that engine. It sounds like you may have already scored the piston and cylinder pretty bad.


----------



## micomymoss (Apr 10, 2005)

bugman said:


> umm you mixed it in a baby bottle? you should read up on it, should say the oil ratio, like 40:1 etc. when it says that, you go buy the correct oil for a small air cooled 2 cycle engine, then mix the correct ratio up to one gallon of gas. is it used or new?


 bel ray , 40:1 ,new


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

how much use? if you have a warranty, and don't want to mess with it, take it back and see if its covered. could be somethings faulty on em.


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

i wouldnt use a baby bottle anymore lol


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

make sure the fuel filter is @ the bottom of the tank and make sure the cap is venting


----------



## 79t/a (Aug 24, 2004)

just a hint china trash cough cough goped or go home www.davesmotors.com if u want quality


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

79t/a said:


> just a hint china trash cough cough goped or go home www.davesmotors.com if u want quality


 yeah i have to agree, rarely would a chinese knockoff or chinese made engine would last a while, maybe a year or more at the most if taken very good care of and wasn't a cheaper then cheap knockoff. like i said, if its under warranty and it will be covered, take it back. if its not covered, do make sure like scrench said the lines at the bottom of the tank and its venting if its not running lean etc. but umm baby bottle.............. yeah use a gallon tank with a 3.2 oz's of 40:1 mix. must be a gallon gas tank. has it been setting outside alot? its a long shot but it may have water in it. unless its new of course


----------

